# تعيق أم تعوق



## Haroon

مرحبا بكم! 

هل الصواب ان نقول *يعيق* أم *يعوق*، وهل تتأثر أي من الكلمتين بحروف النصب؟

مثال: 
لا يجب أن *تعيق*/ *تعوق* الشكليات مسيرة المؤسسة.

مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## Egyptlover

أعتقد أن الصواب أن نقول "يعوق" و لايتأثر ذلك بما إذا سبق الفعل حرف نصب أم لا، وللمزيد عن الموضوع يمكنك الاطلاع على هذه الصفحة 

أرجو أن يكون ذلك مفيداً


----------



## Haroon

جزيل الشكر على الرد، غير أن نهاية الصفحة المشار إليها تقول بخطأ الفعلين لغةً !؟
 هل من توضيح؟


----------



## Xence

يبدو أن الأخ هارون قرأ الصفحة المشار إليها بسرعة، وإلا لكان انتبه إلى صحّة الصيغة "يعوق" اعتماداً على ورودها في المعاجم، بينما لم تَرِد أية صيغة على وزن "أفعَلَ - يُفعِلُ" (أي "أعاق" - "يُعيق") ا
وعليه، فإن الصحيح لغويا هو "عاق - يعوق"، وإن كان هذا لا يمنع من شيوع صيغة "أفعَلَ" وتداولها في اللغة الحديثة.. وأنا شخصيا لا تزعجني هذه الصيغة ما دامت لم تستحدِث وزنا جديدا.. ا​


----------



## cherine

أنا عن نفسي تزعجني جدًا "يعيق" 
أما بالنسبة لحروف النصب وتأثيرها، فحروف النصب لا تؤثِّر على الأفعال المعتلة، لكن حروف الجزم لها تأثير: لم يَعُق.


----------



## Amer jamal

الكلمتان تستخدمان بالموضِعين الذي ذكرتهم و لكن استخدامها الشائع هو ..

تعوق : أي كانت الإعاقة عن قصد (من شخصٍ ما) 
مثال .. 
"أختي تعوق أخي عن أداء واجباته"

تعيق :كانت هنا الإعاقة من فعل الطبيعة 
مثال ..
"الأمطار تعيق حركة السير"

______________

الإثنان يُمكِن استخدامهما في نفس المعنى .. و لكن المعنى الشائع أو المتعارف عليه .. هو ما ذكرته بالأعلى


----------

